# stiff walking



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

hope are goat herders are ready for winter... i have young buck obi almost 1 yr.... alittle timed acting... walked in yesterday stiff legged all most couldnt get up 12hrs he is down w/back legs straight out back end eating well drinking ok bright eyed... wormed w/ivm + 6ml oral...10days ago///as i do in the fall...60#not done well other bucks 8 of them same hay they are fine ...i feed golden blend and de free choice also wormed w/ 500# horse dose..quest gel moxid.....this buck was not raised here...bought at 6mo.....he was being over feed w/grain took a while to build rumn but he did ok....gave 5ml of cattle nu-tra-drinch its 5pm will give another at 10pm cant find my b-complex cant buy thiam any more will try to find... what do you think??? thanks preston


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I think you need some b's. 
Did one of the other larger bucks perhaps work him over?
Are you in an area with meningeal deer worm?
Temp?
Lee


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

the meng worm worries me thats one reason i use ivmc plus what dose do you use and what.... the other bucks leave him alone most of time he knows to stay away....he is run off of min..de also i will keep alone if not to late thanks p


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Found this in the Worms & Cocci section.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/deerworm.html

Is she dragging her toes in the rear on either leg when she walks? That was the first symptom both times I had menengial worm. The doe, and the buck here, were just off, I honestly thought they were foundering, but not heat in the feet. It was morelike thier hip joints hurt, like a breeding injury. About a week later they went down.

I would use Ivermectin Plus, a big oral or subq dose, use the banamine at 1cc per100 pounds no more than 6 days and use Dex., 1cc per 100 pounds day 1 thru 3, 1/2 per 100 days 4 through 6. I would much rather treat a guess since you have white tail deer not only on your farm like me, but in your hay/grass, than have her go down and then you have to not only treatbut prevent pnemonia and cocci with our wonderful weather right now!


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

he didnt drag back legs was real stiff all legs straight under him sm steps....i had a doe a few years ago that drug back legs couldnt save her worked w/her 2mo....saw dex used in scotland for sheep been wanting to use dex good reason to buy will buy in the morning.....thanks p


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do me a favor and click on your forum profile information, scroll down to the bottom and in the signature block put your name, area of the country and breeds of goats.

This is the perfect time of year for menengial worm, but it also is symptoms of polio (B vitmains) weakness in the rear can start with animals stiffing up their legs and walking like soilders and then they start to wobble as their muscles get sore. Or tetanus, did you have an injury with him about 3 weeks ago, tetanus is usually a puncture wound but there are times we don't see anything happen to the goat so that can be missleading.

If there is a lot of fighting going on in the pen, he could also have gotten slammed, another reason to keep B vitmains/Thiamin always on hand. Depending upon how severe your winters are, you can't let bottom of the totem pole animals get pushed away from their calories, and especially their hay they need it to stay warm and to keep their rumens from becoming acidic...acidic rumens are the number one cause of most illness in goats, blamed on everything else when it is rumen acidosis. V


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

i guess i should get some baking soda vic... i use to feed free choice dont know why i stopped....will buy some monday w/dex co-op didnt have thur when he went down...gave him 7cc of ivm + inj only 60# is that enough...hes eating good still bright eyed will keep you posted thanks for help butch :/


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, Butch...welcome to the forum!

I was wondering how your buck is doing. I am hoping he's better now. Another thing I would suggest is BoSe. I use BoSe and Fortified B-Complex or Thiamin when our bucks exhibit any symptoms of sluggish behavior or stiffness. I did not see BoSe mentioned and I was wondering also when his last BoSe shot was.
Tam


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

doesnt look good little guy is not doing well lost cud will give prob and another run of dex flopping around alot what would help if tetn? he was really eating slowed alot now ate backing soda.. will grul starting today....thanks all butch


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Tetanus? Clostridium Type C&D anti toxin (it includes Tetanus, which is a clostridium bacteria), but if it was tetanus, I'd think the buckling would have died faster (I saw you posted this a few days ago already, sorry, didn't see it then). Nothing wrong with giving it a try, 3cc should do it, since you said 'little guy', it's what I give my kids when needed. I give it IM, officially it's SQ. Make sure you get the antitoxin and NOT the vaccine (that would be futile right now). I bought mine at the TSC here (I'm in MI) for about $38 a large bottle, but I think they carry smaller sizes, too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is Tetanus Antitoxin and C&D antitoxin. The only tetanus I have seen is a few symptoms and death, and it takes vet care to pull a kid out of tetanus mostly because of the amounts of antitoxin it takes. 

Sorry Butch he is not responding, know when to say when. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

An animal with Tetanus is stiff all over - board stiff. They have frequent spasms, they cannot swallow, and are down - no way to get up. They don't live very many days. We have dealt with Tetanus in one kid, and a calf. Horrible way to die!


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

well vic im not one to give up unless hes in pain hes in no pain bought antitoxin tetanus was no place on info that told units ver cc said 3000ui to 50,000ui what a gap i gave 2.5cc watched w/epr .5cc if shock made through will give another 2.5 if i dont here from you guys tonight.... a vet student at ut a friend said sounds like posion.... the dex is dectomax(doramictin) is this dex only had pour on so i poured on... this is the only wormer i havent used the bottle they ordered came 500ml for 150.00 inj couldnt buy smaller one what is dex not sure no one knew in town...just had the dectomax i will buy if its right stuff....have 40 goats...thanks again b


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Dex is short for Dexamethasone (injectable), a Glucocorticoid, used as an anti-inflammatory and many other uses.

Dectomax is a wormer.


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

hes better eating better gave 2.5cc more tet antitoxin so total5cc today wormed again w/ivm gold 500lb dose something is working dont want to get hopes up but if makes through night will sling him in morning... he is trying to get up now ill bet ming worm have you used this dectomax pour on oraly?? what dose thanks again b


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

how dumb am i..... i thought i was to worm 6 days in a row to kill ming worm just use ivm plus is that right... o well never wormed so much repeated in my life hes still alive....i guess thats why the word quack is around.... stayed up last night w/him i need some sleep..... thanks b


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Butch,
Here is the treatment for Meningeal Worm that I was given by a friend a couple of years back.

Ivomec - 3cc/100# given SQ one time
Dexamethasone - 1cc/50# given IM for 5 days

Anytime an animal is off and not eating well, Fortified B-Complex (injected) is in order. It can be given daily, or even 2-3 times per day, depending on the severity of the illness.


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

litguy is doing better cud is back w/alot of gas gave soda 2 times i think he likes the basement.... no problem w/ eating backed off meds a friend is trying to find her dex ...hes pulled his back legs under slow recoverey but better overall.... thanks for all help b


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

How is your buck now?


----------



## butch-7 (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry for delay.... been waiting on bo-se to work almost 10days... last day of dex seems stronger in front legs stopped all meds for a few days.... given alot of b vit in every form hes eating well i think he likes the the basement thanks to all happy turkey day later b


----------

